# Reaches of Hanadel -- A First Edition PbP Campaign



## ragboy (Jul 22, 2010)

Greetings, 

I really like the look of  Unseen Servant's PbP forum site, so I've decided to run a game over  there. I just PM'ed the admin for a forum, so I'll update here with the  details of the site. 

The campaign forum is located here: The Unseen Servant forums • View forum - The Reaches of Hanadel

The campaign wiki is located here: http://mysticbull.pbworks.com/Hanadel

So  far I have the County of Hanadel Primer (representing everything a  character in the region would know about the area), and the House Rules  as they develop. 

Look forward to playing with you guys.

Please PM me with your character concept and thoughts. The current planned character limitations are as follows: 

- Any class/race from the PH
- Any class from U/A
- Probably using OA monks
- No drow or duergar as PC races
-  Also, there is an undercurrent of prejudice against gnomes in the  County of Hanadel. Just be advised if you plan to play a gnome character  -- you'll see the effects but it won't be a major distraction from  general gameplay. 

*Posting and General Administrivia*
- The game is scheduled to kick off on August 7th. 
- I'm building a pbwiki campaign site to keep various artifacts like adventure records, characters, NPC's, maps and the like. 
- I'm looking to be fairly aggressive on posting -- likely four times a week will be a requirement.
- We'll be using the Unseen Servant dice roller for all official rolls (including character creation). 
- More info as I get closer to kick off and get a look at the character mix. 
*
Possibilities*
I  have some experience with Fantasy Grounds and with Maptool -- if  everyone's down, it's possible we could move to either a hybrid PbP or a  full-on online gaming schedule. Depends on a number of things, but for  now, I'm planning on PbP being the media.


----------



## ragboy (Jul 26, 2010)

Alrighty. We've got about 5 players right now. Probably looking for a couple more. For those interested, shoot on over to the unseenservant forum located here: 

The Unseen Servant forums • View forum - The Reaches of Hanadel


----------

